# je n'ai pas Icon composer



## IguaneK (31 Mai 2008)

Bonjour,

je ne trouve pas cette application dans "devoloper" "application" "utility". J'ai réinstaller le package "option" qui est sur le disque 1 de léopard mais je n'ai toujours rien.

Merci


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (1 Juin 2008)

Tu es sûr qu'il n'est pas sur le CD Apple Developer Tools


----------



## flotow (1 Juin 2008)

telecharger la derniere version sur le site d'apple (derniere version de Xcode)
Icon Composer y sera surement!

par contre, ca fait 1Go+ pour une app de tout juste 2Mo (je pense )


----------



## IguaneK (1 Juin 2008)

C'est bon je l'ai installé, Xcode tolls est bien sur le CD de léopard; en fait ce qui m'a trompé c'est que dans un tuto vidéo sur wisibility il disait qu'il fallait installer le package "optional install" mais il ne parlait pas de Xcode tools.
Merci à vous


----------

